# It's nice to have you in Birmingham, Alabama



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorvete na Testa said:


> I do like the contrast between this Tudor/Georgian revival architecture and the lush, subtropical greenery. That must be lovely in early spring.


It's definitely beautiful in the Spring, thank you for the comment!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

musiccity said:


> A quintessential Birmingham shot, the city from a kudzu covered hilltop


Nice photo from Birmingham, music


----------

